# P-40e Aleutian Tiger



## opjpr (Jan 16, 2011)

1/48, Hasegawa Kit


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

nice variation of a fine old bird


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Interesting nose art. Great build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

P-40s are the best!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Long live the P-40. The later models that is! Though I do have a couple of AVG's (the real Flying Tigers).

hal9001-


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job!

Sean


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Very clean! Well done sir!

~RK~


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice-looking P-40! The Aleutian Tiger scheme is one of my favorites. if you're going to do any more P-40's, you might want to check out my site:

http://www.p40warhawk.com/


----------

